# Welcher Tauschbörsen Client??

## SkaaliaN

Hallo Leutz,

ich würde von euch mal gerne wissen welchen Tauschbörsen-Client, bzw. welches Netz ihr nutzt!?Der aMule zieht bei mir leider echt nur shit und schmiert nur ab. Habe DSL2000.Bin auf eure Ratschläge gespannt.

mfg

mattez

----------

## _hephaistos_

limewire läuft bei mir gut.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> limewire läuft bei mir gut.
> 
> 

 

kann ich bestätigen, aber auch mldonkey ist eine feine Sache  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## PuresChaos

der standard bittorrent client zieht bei mir wunderbar  :Smile: 

(btdownloadheadless.py file.torrent)

Lmule is auch nich schlecht

http://lmule.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Gentoonie

ich benutze ed2k-gtk-gui  zusammen mit overnet. Zieht wie der teufel bei mir  :Smile: 

----------

## flo_02_mu

apollon / giFT sollte man auch nicht unerwähnt lassen.  :Smile: 

- Flo

----------

## slick

mein Favorit: giFT - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-325015.html

----------

## Turrican

Einer für alles: Mldonkey

Ist evtl nicht so schön wie amule, dafür kann man core und GUI ohne Probleme auf 2 verschiedenen Rechnern laufen lassen.

----------

## a_n_d_i

bittorent ist auch meine wahl!

----------

## SkaaliaN

alles klar..danke..!dann werde ich mal gucken was ich nehme..weil amule is echt ma mist..viel zu langsam und instabil..

----------

## Raistlin

azureus

----------

## Turrican

Ich hätte noch einen Tip, als Alternative zu amule:

xmule

amule wurde ursprünglich von xmule (was wiederum von lmule abstammt) geforket, aber xmule scheint auf Stabilität und nicht auf die neuesten klickbunti-Features ausgelegt zu sein. lmule ist übrigens schon seit Jahren tot.

Ob man übrigens sich entscheiden muss, ob man entweder edonkey/kad/overnet oder bittorrent oder gnutella oder fasttrack verwenden soll, bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Ich denke jedes Netz hat seine Anwendung:

Fasttrack eher für kleine Dateien.

Edonkey für große.

Bittorrent fast schon ein Ersatz für FTP-Server, für wenige aber schnelle Downloads.

Ansosten kenn ich mich mit keinen Netzen aus.

Soulseek soll ganz gut für Musik sein. Da soll als client nicotine ganz gut sein.

Mein Favorit ist aber wie gesagt mldonkey! Einer für alles!!!

----------

